# Old vs New: Primeape vs Darmanitan



## AngryBadger (Aug 20, 2012)

vs 
On a previous Old vs New thread, I pit Primeape against Mienshao. I resent that thread, because it seems that these two are a better match on the basis that both are 2-staged apelike Pokemon, who's prevos are encountered in early game routes of their prespective games. So same criteria as before: Better design, cuter prevo(Mankey vs Darumaka), who's more useful and who would win in a battle: the uberage martial arts pig-monkey or the chimpanzee with flaming eyebrows and strength to punch trucks as if they were nothing?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 20, 2012)

Darmanitan transforms into a fucking stone. 

Primeape hands down.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 20, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Darmanitan transforms into a fucking stone.
> 
> Primeape hands down.



I just added it. But can I just enquire that when Darm turns into said stone, he has a major advantage against Primeape? Just sayin


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 20, 2012)

Primeape.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 20, 2012)

Primeape never raped the way Darmanitan has for my team.


----------



## Saru (Aug 21, 2012)

Primeape. I can't say much for that stat distribution though. Darmanitan would destroy Primeape.

Also, Mankey > Daruma doll.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 22, 2012)

Mankey was one of my favorite pkmns in the anime, the design of Primeape is better than Darmanitan's imo
i do like that Darmanitan got a second form though.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know why but I like Darmanitan's design more than that of Primeape.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 23, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I don't know why but I like Darmanitan's design more than that of Primeape.


Me too. 

_Dem eyebrows, son._


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

Primeape for me


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

Primerape is awesome


----------



## Bioness (Aug 31, 2012)

Primeape doesn't even resemble a primate and looks like a hair ball with Mr Potato head parts attached.

Darmanitan it is.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

I prefer the good old Primeape.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 12, 2012)

A bump for this topic


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> Darmanitan transforms into a fucking stone.
> 
> Primeape hands down.



Darmitan also has bonus of a sun boosted, sheer force boosted, flare blitz which levels almost everything in front of it. Including pokemon that resist it.

Primeape is at best a poor man's Infernape, and it still only really fills about 1/4 of the roles 'Nape can.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jan 5, 2013)

(Bumped)

Darmanitan cause of stats. It's speedy and with Sheer Force/Sunny Day/Life Orb combo, it'll win no matter as long as it's faster than the Pokemon it's facing. BRING IT ARCEUS!!!


----------



## TheSeaDevil (Jan 5, 2013)

meh darmanitan wins even in stone form he can use telekensisis witch primeape is weak against, Also stone or not primeape just cant tank a hit from darmy


----------



## Oppip (Jan 26, 2013)

Primeape looks more intimidating.


----------

